
Would Your Dog Eat You If You Died? - Marinlemaignan
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/06/pets-dogs-cats-eat-dead-owners-forensics-science/
======
jnordwick
If my dog is going to eat me, I at least hope he likes the way I taste and he
remembers it fondly.

~~~
quesera
Unfortunately, a dog that is believed to have eaten a human corpse will be
euthanized.

So, best not, for all involved.

------
mark212
So what? I'm dead. Have at it. Hope she enjoys the meal.

------
Dave_TRS
Yet another great reason not to have pets!

~~~
type0
It's not really. Too often we anthropomorphizing out pets and even if they are
not that different from us on the social-emotional level you cant blame for
doing this - they have no concept of moral wrong of doing it. Historically,
consider some human cultures not that long ago where cannibalizing your close
ones was a honorable way to show them admiration (and also get the prion
disease).

------
brianwawok
I legit worry about this. Not sure why.

